

Google Instant Pages - will this mess up your server stats? - srgseg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/14/google-instant-pages-web-search

======
srgseg
Also covered here: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/14/google-announces-instant-
pa...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/14/google-announces-instant-pages-
instant-image-search-and-instant-availability-in-32-languages/)

"Instant Pages will be available on Chrome Beta in the next week and for
adventurous Chrome Canary users today, with a Firefox version also in the
works."

